# Flush trimmed dowels/kreg plugs



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Some time in the past I saw a small sub-base that was sort of horse shoe shaped the attached to a small trim router. The added height let you better see the dowel as you flush trimmed it. I was thinking that I would like to build one to do the plugs that are used to fill in the holes made by "kreg" jigs.

Does anyone recall where I might have seen this or have any of you made one? I have the PC 7310 that I intend to use for the router.

If no one comes up with plans I will design my own (I might anyway) so let me know if you would be interested in seeing what I came up with.

Ed


----------



## Spacemanspiff (Sep 11, 2004)

Sounds like a good idea. Can't say I have seen it myself but would like to see the end result.

Aaron


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Spacemanspiff said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Can't say I have seen it myself but would like to see the end result.
> 
> Aaron


 I guess no one else saw it either...... Anyway I had a few minutes today so I made a prototype.

I see some changes that have to be made but I will save that for after I play around with what I have for a while.

Rather then try to explain I shot a few pictures. They are attached.

I was very pleased with the end result, it is dead flat with the surface and it might not even need sanding.

The kreg plugs are to costly to play with just yet so I have done one yet.

Ed


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Looks like a cool way to use your trim router...good idea!


----------

